# Wanted Harness Sub for R34 Part no 24018-AA500



## danabbott61 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi all, just wondered if anyone could help or point me in the right direction. Been trying to get hold on one of these for a while fro my 2000 2.5 R34 GTT.

If anyone is breaking or knows of anyone who is please let me know,

Cheers


----------

